# Do it yourself sand rake - smooth your sand with this easy tool!



## MediaHound

Match up your drill bit with your hangar so that it will make a hole the hanger will fit through. Drill through the center of the pvc pipe as such.


Fashion your hangar as such.


Insert the hangar so the ends are inside the pipe as you see in this photo and the next few photos.


One side in, now time for the other side.


Both ends in the pvc pipe and its shaped as such.



Size reference. Rake next to the tank.


Here you can get the idea how its used.
When the water clears I'll rake it out and take a video to show how its done. 
The sand levels out quite nicely using this method. An alternative way to make this tool is with an old fish net. 
Remove the net from the frame and you now have a sand rake! 
This method using pvc lets you create one with a very long handle though, good for far reaching without having to place your hand or arm in the tank.


----------



## The Flying Dutchman

Brilliant, maybe you can make a fishnet on the other side, then you have
a multi purpose tool.
And, whats more, with a big hole in the middle or near the top you could even drop food on the exact spot were you want it.


Ron


----------



## MediaHound

Yes its a good idea, you could attach a net to the other end. 
And you certainly could also use it as a feeding tube if you want to drop pellets or something similar onto a certain spot. Great ideas!


----------



## MediaHound




----------



## mochis

Mediahound you live dangerously with a tank that size on a hardwood floor. lol


----------



## MediaHound

Yea! It's a slab of concrete underneath though  and hey, if it spills and warps the floor, I'll just swap out some planks one of these days. 
_Don't jinx me_ lol!


----------



## Rodolfo

this a good idea


----------



## Kogo

I do the same thing with the handle end of an old long handled net (net part broke off). the handle loop is good for corners and tight spaces.


----------



## MediaHound

Cool, me too! 
This tank is a 180, I didn't feel like reaching all around, I did it really fast with this one and didn't get my arms wet. For a smaller tank or just small touch up jobs, a net frame with the netting removed is great. 
I never thought of using the handle loop for tight spaces, nice hack!


----------



## Kogo

I do what I can...


----------



## nicco0315

very helpful. thank you.


----------



## racermike27

Nice one!!


----------



## goldenmacman

nice im trying that tom!


----------



## overoceans

speaking of sand, does anybody know where to get some good black sand for relatively cheap?


----------



## APoirier594

Cool, hey is your youtube channel AquariumForum?


----------



## MediaHound

Yea thats us Austin, saw your comment on the sand video earlier, thanks a lot! 
Subbed you and added you as a friend!


----------



## APoirier594

Thnx, yea I subbed you to. keep the videos coming


----------

